# Looking for Cube Trainer for Mac OSX



## Dennis (Oct 7, 2015)

I've recently changed from Win to OS X and I'm looking for a program to relearn F2L, OLL and COLL algorithms since I've been away from the scene for some time.

I'm looking for a trainer where I can input all my algs in a text file (divided by category), the trainer will give me a scramble for a particular, e.g. OLL case and I will try to solve it. A graphical representation of the case would be nice but not mandatory.

Can anyone point me to a program that will do this for me?


----------



## NeilH (Oct 7, 2015)

you can go to cstimer and use the 3x3 subsets. The image in this post shows an example


----------



## Dennis (Oct 8, 2015)

Not really what I was looking for.
Found the program I was using before here on the forum, CaseTrainer but Win only


----------

